# Sacramento gamer seeking new group or players



## dnd3dm (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm looking for a weekend game or one or two gamers who'd like to join an existing group. I'm mainly looking for D&D 3.5, but am willing to learn other systems as long as I don't have to drop too much cash. I'm not interested in WoD, Shadowrun, GURPS, or anything Paladium. 

I have been playing D&D since 1991, and have been playing 3.X ever since it came out. I only play 3.5 now and prefer to play clerics and warrior types. I will not play in or run an evil campaign. I prefer non-smoking environments with players over 21 (or at least over 18) with no drugs, and little if any drinking. 

My main interest is in Forgotten Realms or homebrew worlds, as long as there aren't a lot of strange house rules. I'm less interested in Eberron. I want to be able to create a PC from my 3.5 PH and be able to interact normally with the world most of the time as described in the core rules. I am a member of RPGA, and play Living Greyhawk as well. 

Weekends are the best time for me to game. I work duriung the weekdays, and weeknights are not good for me.  

E-mail me, and we can arrange a time to meet at a neutral location. I am on the eastern side of Sacramento, off US 50. 

E-mail: dnd3dm@netscape.net

Thanks, 
GT


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Jun 21, 2007)

We might be interested in having you join our group.  We are currently playing Eberron, though.  On the plus side, we do play near US 50, right off the Watt exit.

My email is jameswco at yahoo

Later,

J


----------



## dnd3dm (Jun 21, 2007)

I would definately be interested in this. I'll e-mail you privately. 

Thanks!


----------

